What's more important in the InfoSec industry, a degree or certificates? - stillmaned
======
0x01030307
Neither. Experience. Let me re-phrase, it depends really what aspect of "Info
Sec" you want to go into... happy to talk further if you'd like was in this
predicament a few years ago too

------
coldtea
Skills? Aren't lots of InfoSec pros self-developed hackers?

